# Menin Gate



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi All 
Could anybody please make some suggestions for a campsite or aire close to the menin gate 
Thanks Bri


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Brian

It's in Belgium! (Ypres)
 I've moved it.

We stopped off there 2 years ago, but didn't stay overnight - I believe there is a sate / aire just down the road on the riverside (outside the gate)?


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Bri,

Short walk into town and the Menin Gate and 12 euro's a night. Great site.
http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/kampeerautoterrein.php

We often stay here on our way to/ from holiday or just a weekend.
They are very helpful and when I organised a weekend for my son, who is a seacadet, all was done to make sure that it went off without a hitch. The cadets layed a wreath at the gate.

Have fun.

Maddie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*gates*



1946 said:


> Hi Bri,
> 
> Short walk into town and the Menin Gate and 12 euro's a night. Great site.
> http://www.jeugdstadion.be/E/kampeerautoterrein.php
> ...


Yes, that is where we stayed.

Recommended.

TM


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

A couple of years ago, you could stay overnight at the leisure centre just down from the menin gate. Worth checking if you only want to stay to see the nightly ceremony. 

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> A couple of years ago, you could stay overnight at the leisure centre just down from the menin gate. Worth checking if you only want to stay to see the nightly ceremony.
> 
> Dave


I think that's what Maddie has posted the link to - when we were there they were doing loads of work on it; the facilities look excellent now, good idea to have separate MH hard standings at a lower rate than full pitches (Memling camping at Brugge please note!!)


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Dave


> I think that's what Maddie has posted the link to - when we were there they were doing loads of work on it; the facilities look excellent now, good idea to have separate MH hard standings at a lower rate than full pitches (Memling camping at Brugge please note!!)


That is indeed the link. If you stay on a pitch, it is more expensive. In my opinion, you don't need the full pitch unless you put awning, safariroom, etc. out. You still have more then enough space to put your table and chairs outside. Either next to, in front or behind the motorhome.

Although I love camping Memling at Brugge, they are taking the mick somewhat with their prices. We always come in late and so use the overnight place right outside the office. They still charge you the full whack. This campsite belongs to the town of Brugge like the campsite in Ypres is owned by the town, so I think that any complaints should go to the city council.

Maddie


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

We stayed at the Jeugdstadion site last month. The renovations are now complete and was charged 12 Euros a night for a hard standing, EHU, and access to all the camping facilities (showers/toilets etc). Excellent site with friendly English speaking staff. We walked out of the back of the site and along side the moat for about 10 minutes to the Menin Gate for the 8pm ceremony. I noticed that some motorhomes were parked for an overnight stop in the road along side the moat. We stayed for 3 nights and as well as visiting the Flanders Museum also did a very interesting "Over the Top" battlefield tour.

Keith


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Endorse the comments re Juegstadion. 

When we were there in April the Aire appeared to be non existent now. Although there was one ancient motorhome parked on the road by the moat, there was no sign of any occupants. 

The coaches seem to use that road for parking in the evening while their passengers attend the ceremony. 

The ceremony is very moving and the memorial is incredible but also makes one very very sad.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We stayed at Jeugstadion last month for 2 nights.
Good facilities, short walk to town and Menin Gate, cheap.
The hard standing pitches were quite small, little bigger than a Aire.
I tried to book over the internet by email but got no answer. I suggest that you book by 'phone as there are not many pitches.
Iain


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Jumping in on this post, sorry. I should be over there in two weeks time and I would love to witness the ceremony again
Could someone translate the telephone number given in the literature for me please, exactly what should I ring as +32(0)57/217282 has me a little puzzled.
Many thanks,
Norman.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Brian
> 
> It's in Belgium! (Ypres)
> I've moved it.
> ...


Hi
I have it on good authoprity (me vbest mate was there 2 months ago) and was moved on by the police when rung to park dwm this road. Its normally quiet but the police politely directed him to a car park in the town somewhere. I cant remember where and he is on holiday at the moment so cant ask. Anyway the reasonfor my post is to say that you may find yourself moved on if you park in this road. Just thought you would like to know.

Phill


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Ypres Last post Association.

+32 57 486 610 Mobile +32476 089 499

[email protected]

Hope that helps.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

alphadee said:


> Endorse the comments re Juegstadion.
> 
> When we were there in April the Aire appeared to be non existent now. Although there was one ancient motorhome parked on the road by the moat, there was no sign of any occupants.
> 
> ...


We saw the old camper in April too.

Dave p


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Tucano said:


> Jumping in on this post, sorry. I should be over there in two weeks time and I would love to witness the ceremony again
> Could someone translate the telephone number given in the literature for me please, exactly what should I ring as +32(0)57/217282 has me a little puzzled.
> Many thanks,
> Norman.


Hi Norman,

From abroad it should be 003257217282 ( the + stands for 00 )
The reception is open from 09.00 till 12.00 and 14.00 till 17.00 ( these are English times)

Hope this helps.

Maddie


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Jeugstadion gets over vote too! great site for the Menin Gate and also good transit site for longer journeys, we also found the staff really helpfull


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Thinking of using Jeugstadion as a stopover on the way back to the tunnel in a few weeks. What's the lay of the land...Friday night in mid Sept, are we likely to get a pitch just by turning up, or is it best to give them a call to book?


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

If you are sure which night you are going to be there, I would give them a call and book. They will then ask you to email them as they need your postcode. This will be part of your booking reference. Friday nights are always popular. They will email you a Ref. number back that you have to enter in the credit card machine upon arrival. 

We often make it a stop over for when we start or finish the holiday.

Maddie


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

1946/Maddie,

Many thanks for that help.

Norman.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi brianamelia jeugstadion gets our vote sat nav N50-50-802 E2-53-853 around the corner from menin gate is a lovely bread shop full of fresh cream cakes yum there is a aldi around the corner of the camp site . if you get time visit tyne cot cemetery sat nav N50-53-247 E 3-00-086 if you do say hi to my granddad for me please. jud


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Tucano said:


> 1946/Maddie,
> 
> Many thanks for that help.
> 
> Norman.


Anytime and you are welcome. 

Maddie


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We stayed at the Jeugstadion last Thursday to Saturday. Really surprised how quiet it was.

You can check in automatically when the reception is closed.

The one downer I would mention is the fact that access and egress is available 24 hours a day. Was woken up at 3:30 by a couple of tuggers departing, in my opinion thats out of order


----------

